# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  MEVLANA ve AHİ EVRAN (NASRETTİN HOCA) SAVAŞI

## anau

MEVLANA ve AHİ EVRAN (NASRETTİN HOCA) SAVAŞI
MEVLANA ve NASRETTİN HOCA SAVAŞI

Selçuk Üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat Fakültesi Öğretim Üyesi Orta Çağ Tarihi Uzmanı Prof. Dr. Mikail Bayram'ın Nüve Yayınları'ndan çıkan ‘Sosyal ve Siyasi Boyutlarıyla Ahi Evren- Mevlana Mücadelesi' adlı kitabından..

Nasreddin Hoca'nın Türkmen asıllı iken Mevlana'nın İran sempatizanı olduğunu belirten Prof. Dr. Bayram, dönemin iki alimi arasındaki gerginliğin temelinin Moğollar'a dayandığını iddia etti. Mevlana'nın bir Moğol ajanı olduğunu savunan Prof. Dr. Bayram şunları söyledi:

“Mevlana Anadolu'yu işgal eden Moğollarla iyi geçinmeye çalışırdı. Hatta Moğollar sıcak tutumu nedeniyle Mevlana'yı ‘Şehhü'ş- Şuyuh'ir Rum' ilan ettiler. Bu Anadolu'daki bütün şeyhlerin ve ailelerin Mevlana'ya bağlanması mecburiyetini getirir. Ayrıca Moğollar Mevlana'ya bu görevinden dolayı maaş bile bağladılar. Türkmen ailenin çocuğu olan Nasreddin Hoca ise Moğollar'ın Anadolu'yu hakimiyet altına almalarına karşın yıllarca direnmiştir. Bu direnişin bedeli de çok ağır olmuştur. Binlerce Türkmen ve Ahi, Moğollar tarafından öldürülür. Hatta Nasreddin Hoca'nın eşi Fatma Bacı, Moğollarca esir alınır.'' Kitabında Mevlana ve Nasreddin Hoca arasında Moğollar nedeniyle başlayan gerginliğin sürekli tırmandığını anlatan Prof.Dr. Bayram, her ikisinin de birbirlerine karşı düşmanlığını beyitlerine taşıdığını savunuyor. Prof.Dr. Bayram'ın iddiasına göre Mevlana bir beyitinde Nasreddin Hoca'ya ‘Ey eli ayağı olan Hace (Hoca), kaza ve kederle ayağın kırılmıştır. Sen çok gönüller kırdın, cezan karşına çıktı ve belanı buldun' derken, Nasreddin Hoca ise Mevlana'ya ‘Eş ekşi suratlı. Arkamdan aleyhime kötü sözler demişsin. Kerkesin ağzı daima necis kokar' karşılığını vermiş.

Nasreddin Hoca'yı Mevlana öldürttü iddiası
1261 yılında Ahilerin başında bulunan Nasreddin Hoca'nın Türkmenlerle birlikte Moğol yanlısı Selçuklu yönetimine karşı isyan hareketi başlattığını anlatan Prof. Dr. Bayram, “Selçuklular isyanı bastırmak için Moğol asıllı ve Mevlana'nın müridi olan komutan Cacaoğlu Nureddin'i görevlendirdi. Cacaoğlu Nureddin, isyanı bastırmadan önce Mevlana'dan izin aldı.

Mevlana'da Nasreddin Hoca'nın öldürülmesine izin verdi. Sonuçta isyan bastırıldı. Ölenlerin arasında 93 yaşındaki Nasreddin Hoca ile Mevlana'nın oğlu da vardı. Mevlana'nın bu ölüm üzerine öfkesi dinmedi. Emir Nureddin Caca tarafından Konya'ya getirilen oğlunun cenaze namazını kılmadı. Nasreddin Hoca'nın ölümü üzerine, Mevlana 45 beyitlik bir manzume yazdı'' dedi.Prof. Dr. Mikail Bayram ‘Sosyal ve Siyasi Boyutlarıyla Ahi Evren- Mevlana Mücadelesi' adlı kitabında Mevlana ve Nasreddin Hoca'ya ilişkin iddiaların arkasında olduğunu, eserin 30 yıllık bir araştırmanın sonucunda ortaya çıktığını sözlerine ekledi.

Mevlana'nın eserinden örnekler vereyim, çok önemli bir örnek vereyim. Moğol Hükümdarı, İlhanlı Hükümdarı Hulagu Han Bağdat'ı fethettikten sonra, Bağdat'ta son Halifenin oğlu Ez-Zahir Billah Mısır'a kaçtı ve Baybars ile birlikte Mısır'da halifeliğini ilân etti. Şimdi Mevlana Mesnevî'sinde "Mısır Halifesinin Hikâyesi" diye bir hikâye anlatır ve çok terbiyesizce bir hikâyedir, ben burada ifade etmiyorum. Çünkü, o kabak hikâyesinden daha edep dışı bir hikâyedir. Orada meselâ Mevlana Sultan Baybars'ı ve Mısır'a kaçan Ez-Zahir Billah'ı tahkir ediyor, rezil etmeye çalışıyor ve böylece Hulagu Hanı desteklemeye çalışıyor. Bakın yine Mevlevî eserlerde, Menakıbıl Arif'inde anlatıyor, bunu teyiden başka bir şey de var. Menakıbıl Arif'inde diyor ki, Mevlana etrafındakilere şu mesajı veriyordu: Diyordu ki, "Hulagu Han Bağdat'ı muhasara ettiği zaman askerlerine emir verdi, üç gün üç gece atlarına ve askerlere yemek yedirmediler, atlara su ve ot yedirmediler, yem vermediler. Atların tutmuş olduğu bu oruç hürmetine Cenabı Allah Bağdat'ın fethini Hulagu Hana müyesser kıldı." Bunu Mevlana anlatıyor, Mevlana'dan naklen veriyor. Başkaları bunları yazıp da Mevlana'ya veya Mevlana'nın çevresine iftira etmiş veya hakaret etmiş değil, bunları kendi eserlerinde yazıyorlar.
"Gel ne olursan yine gel" rubaisinin Mevlana'ya ait olup olmadığı tartışmasına Türkiye'nin en önemli iki tarihçisi son noktayı koydu. Ortaylı ve Bardakçı'ya göre Mevlana hiçbir zaman böyle bir söz söylemedi... Ayrıca o rubainin aslında "tövbesini bozmuş olanlar" çağrılmıyor...

Fatih Altaylı'nın sunduğu Teke Tek programının dün akşamki konukları Profesör Doktor İlber Ortaylı ve gazeteci Murat Bardakçı'ydı. Program izleyenlere hem keyifli bir tarih sohbeti sundu, hem de yanlış bilinen birçok konu aydınlatıldı. Bunlardan biri de Mevlana'nın olduğu söylenen ve hoşgörünün simgesi olan "Gel ne olursan yine gel" rubaisiydi...

KESİNLİKLE MEVLANA'NIN DEĞİL
Ortaylı "O Mevlana'ya bir yakıştırmadır. Bu söz onun hiçbir kitabında yoktur" dedi. Ortaylı'ya göre bu rubaiyi söyleyen Ebu Sait Ebul Hayr ya da Hamûli'nindir.


'TÖVBE ET ÖYLE GEL' DİYOR
Murat Bardakçı da Ortaylı ile aynı kanıdaydı. "400 yıldır bu laf Mevlana'nınmış gibi söylendi. Oysa değil' dedi. Bardakçı ayrıca rubainin Tükçe'ye yanlış çevrildiği de söyledi. "'Puta da tapsan, tövbeni de bozmuşsan gel' demiyor... 'Bin kere tövbeni bozmuşsan gene tövbe et öyle gel' diyor..." dedi.Prof. Dr. İskender Pala ile Prof. Dr. Mahmut Erol Kılıça göre de bu dize Mevlana'nın hiçbir kitabında yer almamıştı. Şiir, Orta Asyalı ünlü sufi Ebu Said Ebu'l Hayr'ındı.

Prof. Dr. İskender Pala ve tasavvuf tarihi araştırmalarının önemli ismi Prof. Dr. Mahmut Erol Kılıç , MuratBardakçı ve İlber Ortaylı da aynı fikirde.

Dizeler Mevlana'dan önce yaşamış başka bir mutasavvıfa, Ebu Said Ebu'l Hayr'a ait. Mevlana'nın beyitlerinin yer aldığı farklı Divan-ı Kebir nüshalarında bu dizeler alıntılanmış. Ancak son yıllarda yayımlanan karşılaştırmalı metinlerde bu tartışmalı beyitler ayıklanmış.

Ayrıca bu şiir mevlananın hiç bir kitabında bulunmaz. Mevlana'dan sonra ona isnad edilmiştir.

Pala, divan edebiyatı üzerine yaşayan en önemli uzman olarak kabul ediliyor. Prof. Dr. Kılıç ise tasavvuf tarihi konusunda araştırmalarıyla tanınıyor.

Tasavvuf tarihi alanında yaptığı çalışmalarla bilinen Prof. Dr. Mahmut Erol Kılıç da İskender Pala gibi düşünüyor. Gel, gel ne olursan ol, yine gel" dizeleriyle başlayan şiirin içerik itibariyle Mevlana'nın felsefesine aykırı olmadığına dikkat çekiyor. Bu yüzden bu yanlışlık günümüze kadar gelmiş; "Mana olarak şiir Mevlana'ya aykırı değil. Mevlana'nın eserleri karşılaştırmalı metin olarak son 15-20 yılda basılmaya başladı. Böylece metinler arasında farklılıklar ortaya çıktı. Zaten Mesnevi'de böyle bir problem yok. Sadece Divan-ı Kebir'in nüshalarına bu gözle bakmak lazım."

Kılıç'ın anlattığına göre bazı Divan-ı Kebir nüshalarında beyit sayısı 60 bini buluyormuş. Bazılarında ise bu rakam 15 binde kalmış. "Bu fark anlaşılabilir ve kabul edilebilir bir fark değildi" diyor Prof. Dr. Kılıç. İran'da hazırlanan son "karşılaştırmalı metin" çalışması tüm bu tartışmalara son vermiş; "İran'da basılan Divan-ı Kebir'in karşılaştırmalı nüshası çok titiz bir çalışmanın ürünüdür. Daha sonra içine katılan farklı şairlerin şiirlerinden temizlenmiştir. Artık elimizde temel alacağımız, temiz bir nüsha var. Sözünü ettiğiniz şiir de Mevlana'dan sonra hazırlanan bazı Divan-ı Kebir nüshalarında vardı. Ama kesin olarak bu şiir Mevlana'nın değildir.

Bu şiirin şairi, yine çağının büyük mutasavvıflarından Ebu Said Ebu'l Hayr'dı."

Sizden hiç hoşlanmadığını bildiğiniz birileri birden sizden olana aşırı ilgi ve sevgi göstermeye başlarsa ne düşünürsünüz?

Hatasından vaz geçtiğini ve nihayet dostluk kurmak istediğini düşünebilirsiniz tabii ki. Ancak bunu destekleyecek yan bilgilere ihtiyaç vardır. Diğer davranışlarının bu düşünceyi desteklemesi şarttır. Aksi taktirde dost görüntü arkasında tuzağa düşme ve zarar görme ihtimaliniz ön plana çıkar.

Müslümanlardan hoşlanmadıklarını bildiğimiz birileri birden bazı Müslüman isimlere aşırı ilgi duyarlarsa bunun altında ne yattığını araştırmaz mısınız?

Ülkemizde güç sahibi olanlar bir dönem tarikatlara hiç iyi gözlerle bakmadılar. 5-6 sene öncesini hatırlarsanız, o dönemde bir siyasi parti lideri tarikat ileri gelenleriyle Başbakanlıkta yemek yediğinden dolayı topa tutulmuş, hatta hükümetten düşürülmüştü. Sonra T.V de başlayan furyayla Tarikatlarin ne kadar kirli çamaşırları varsa ortaya serilmişti. Bütün bunlara rağmen bir tane tarikat vardır ki, diğerlerinden ayrı tutulur. Onun
dokunulmazlığı vardır. Belki de yönetici zihniyete bu kadar yakınlığından dolayı yarı resmi hüviyet kazanmıştır. İşte bu tarikat Mevleviliktir’ tir. Tarikatlara bu kadar farklı bakışın bir nedeni olması gerekir. Tarikatlar kötüyse niçin Mevlevilik bu halkaya alınmaz?
İşte bu sorunun cevabı Mevlana’ın ve döneminde onunla karşı karşıya gelip mücadele etmiş Ahi Evran’ın hayatlarında gizlidir. Bildiğiniz gibi Mevlana gündeme geldiğinde bir hayat hikayesiyle değil, fikirleriyle gelir. Fakat herhangi bir ansiklopedide (mesela Ana Britanica) her ikisinin hayatını okuduğunuzda rahatlıkla bu döneminin iki önemli şahsiyetinin birbirine rakip olduklarını görebilirsiniz. Ahi Evran Anadolu Türk teşkilatlanmasının lideridir. Küçük birlikler halinde bulunan Türkmen yerleşimcileri Ahilik kurumu altında toplayarak diğer unsurların baskısı altında yok olmaktan kurtarmıştır. Bu harici düşman unsurların başında ise işgalci Moğollar gelmektedir. Ahi Evran’ın hayat hikayesi, Anadoluyu işgal eden Moğollara karşı Türklerin birliğini sağlayıp direnmek olarak özetlenebilir. Anadoluyu işgal eden Moğollar ve onların destekledikleri Fars unsurlara karşı mücadele eden Ahi Evran, Kırşehir emirliğine atanan Nurettin Caca tarafından katledilmiştir. Nurettin Caca, Mevlana’nın müridi ve yakın dostudur. Kırşehir emirliğine yükselmesine işgalci Moğolların etkisi olmuştur. İşin ilginç yanı, Ahi Evran katledildiğinde yanında Mevlananın oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi de vardır. Mevlana’nın kendi oğlu, Anadoludaki iktidar savaşında kendi babasına karşın Ahi Evran’ın yanında yer almıştır.

Mevlananın en yakını olan Şems, İrandan gelmiştir. O dönemde İran Moğol İlhanların iktidarlarını kurduğu yerdir. Muhtemeldir ki kendisi Anadoludaki işgali kalıcı kılmak isteyen Moğol İlhanlarının emrindeki bir casustur. En yakın arkadaşı Mevlanayla birlikte Türk teşkilatlanmasına karşı propaganda yaparak etkinliğini yıkmaya çalışmışlardır.

Mevlanaın fikirlerini incelediğinizde Hristiyan felsefesini andırır şekilde mülayim olmayı öğütlediğini görürsünüz. Bir insanın fikirlerini değerlendiriken yaşadığı çağ ve koşullar çok önemlidir. Çanakkalede bütün Dünya Türk’ün üzerine gelirken Mehmet Akif’in bu tarzda insancıl şiirler yazmasına benzer. Düşünün ki düşman donanması denizden ölüm yağdırıyor ve siz işgal edilmek istenen ülke insanlarına affedici olmayı, bağışlamayı, göründüğün gibi olmayı, yada olduğun gibi görünmeyi telkin edici fikirler sunuyorsunuz. Bunun size bir yararı olur mu? Böyle bir dönemde insanların cesaretlenmeye, işgalcilere karşı katı ve tavizsiz bir savaşçı olarak mücadeleye çağrılmaya ihtiyaçları vardır. Düşman toprağınızı işgal etmişken affedici olmanız, kusur örtmeniz kimin işine yarar? Mevlananın fikirlerinde Moğol işgaline karşı bir direniş tavsiyesi göremezsiniz. Hatta Moğol işgal kuvvetlerini resmi otorite olarak tanımış, işgalcilere direnenleri isyancı olarak tanımlamıştır. Türkler safında direnirken öldürülen oğlu Allaaddin Çelebi’nin cenaze namazını kıldırmamış olması buna yorulmuştur (Bknz. Mikail Bayram). Bununla birlikte insanların okurken müstehcen bulacağı, bir arada okumaktan sıkılacağı hikayeler menkıbe olarak anlatılmıştır. Bu anlatılanlar bir mesel olmaktan öte, rakip aldığı Anadolu Türk direnişçilerin lideri Ahi Evran ve ailesine dönük; karalama maksatlı ifadeler olduğu yine Prof. Mikail Bayram tarafından bir T.V programında (Cevizkabuğu) ifade edilmiştir. Bacıyan’ı Rum adlı kadın teşkilatının lideri ve Ahi Evran’ın eşi Fatma Bacı’ya yapılan bu çirkin saldırılar, Mevlana’nın tavsiye ettiği ‘geniş gönüllü olmak, kim olursa olsun insanları sevmek’ gibi savunmuş olduğu temel felsefesiyle tam bir çelişki arzeder. Tavsiyelerine göre kendisi de geniş gönüllü olması gereken Mevlana, oğlu Alaadin Çelebi tarafından rededilmiş, öz öğlu Mevlananın rakibi Ahi Evran’ın yanında yer almıştır.

Anadolu’nun yeniden Hristiyanlaştırılmasının gündemde olduğu şu dönemde tüm Türk ya da İslam tarihinden Mevlana’nın adeta bir cımbızla çekilip alınması ve batı tarafından baş tacı edilmesi çok ilginçtir. Bunu yapanlar acaba :’Hepiniz Mevlana gibi bağışlayıcı, tevazu sahibi, kusur örtücü olun ki rahatlıkla gelip topraklarınıza yerleşebilelim’ mi demek istemektedirler?

Kendi tavsiyelerine kendisinin uymaması bir bir yana; fikirlerinde bir çok yanlışlıklar vardır. Mesela ‘ya göründüğün gibi ol, ya olduğun gibi görün’ ifadesi doğru değildir. İnsanlar olduğu gibi görünmez, olmak istediği gibi görünürler. İnsan içinde bir iyilik pınarı taşıdığı gibi aynı zamanda cehennemden bir çukur da barındırır. Biz ikincisini ortaya çıkarmamak için çaba gösterdiğimiz sürece insanızdır. İnsanlık bu ikisi arasında mücadele etmektir de. Kötü yanlarımızı saklamamız ve iyi taraflarımızı sunmamız bir sahtelik değildir. İnsan hem dış haliyle hemde ruhuyla güzel elbiseler giymeli, diğer insanların karşısına öyle çıkmalıdır.

Sonra aşırı tevazu iyi değildir. Aşırı tevazu gösterdiğinizde insanlar sizin gerçek durumunuz bilmekte zorlanır ve yanlış olarak göründüğünüz gibi olduğunuzu sanırlar.


Cömertlikte Akarsu gibi olmaya gelince, insan en çok önce kendine karşı cömert olmalıdır. Başkalarına yapılan aşırı cömertlik sizi zayıflatıp güçsüzleştirir. Bir müslüman önce kendini güçlü halde tutmalıdır ki başkalarına faydalı olabilsin.

En iyisi her şeyde ölçülü olmak, orta yolu bırakmamaktır. Müslümanlık ta böyle tavsiye eder insanlığa. Müslümanlar cömert, tevazu sahibi, bağışlayıcı ve kusur örtücüdürler elbette. Ancak hiçbirinde aşırıya kaçmayıp her şeyde orta yolu tutarlar onlar.

Etkili yetkililerimiz bundan sonra Mevlana’dan çok Ahi Evran’ı ve hayatını ön plana çıkartmalı, bu değerli Türk mücadele adamına yapılan büyük haksızlığı telafi etmelidirler. Anadoludan Türklüğü ve Müslümanlığı silmeye çalışan Nurettin Caca gibi putperest Moğol işbirlikçilerine ait cadde, sokak ya da park isimleri değiştirilmelidir. Özellikle Ahi Evran’ın hemşehrisi Kırşehirliler bu işe öncülük yapmalı, onun adını ve fikirlerini diğerlerinden daha gür olarak duyurmalıdırlar. Dünyada bilinen ilk kadın teşkilatı Bacıyan’ı Rum adı daha sık teleffuz edilmeli, lideri Fatma Bacı; Batılı feminist kadınlardan daha ön plana çıkartılmalıdır.

Tüm sivil ve resmi kuruluşlarımız bu büyük hatadan dönmeli, Ahi Evran’ın itibarını iade etmeliler.meselenin temelinde, Moğollarla Mevlâna'nın kurduğu ilişkinin seyri yatmaktadır. IV. Rükneddin Kılıçarslan döneminde Moğollar tarafından Mevlâna'ya "Şeyhu'r Rum" unvanı verilmiştir. Bu olaydan sonra iktidar, bütün şeyh ve müritlere Mevlâna'ya bağlanma zorunluluğunu getirir. Mevlâna'ya bağlanmayanların iş yerleri, tekke, zaviye, medreseleri müsadere edilir. Sultandan alınan bir emirle Ahilerin ellerinde bulunan bütün mallar Mevlâna ve çevresindeki kalenderi dervişlere dağıtılır. Osmanlılar zamanında bu malların bir kısmı yeniden eski sahiplerine devredilmiştir. Uygulamaya karşı koyanlar öldürülürler8 ya da göçe zorlanırlar. Anadolu'nun pek çok yöresinde bu uygulamaları getiren yönetime karşı ayaklanmalar başlar. Ahi Evren ve arkadaşları da Kırşehir'de bu ayaklanmalar sırasında katledilirler.

Mevlâna sadece taraf olmakla kalmaz Moğol işgalini meşru kılıcı propagandalarla da yönetime destek olur: Moğolların Anadolu'daki vezirine Mevlâna şöyle der: "Sen Moğolların gönlünü rahatlatarak Müslümanların huzur içinde kulluk etmelerini sağlıyorsun." Bu ifadelerde eski İran kültüründeki devlet başkanlarının hatadan ve günahtan arınmış olduğu düşüncesinin yansımasını görürüz. Mevlâna, Fihi Ma Fih adlı eserinde Cengiz Han'ın da Allah'tan mesaj aldığını söylemektedir. Kırşehir katliamını gerçekleştiren Baycu Noyan için ise "O Evliyaullah'tan biridir fakat kendisi bunu bilmez." der. Mevlâna araştırmalarında Türkiye'de önemli bir isim olan Abdulbaki Gölpınarlı bu durumu, Mevlâna'nın Moğolları İslamlaştırmak için böyle yaptığı şeklinde tevil ederek, Mevlâna'yı mazur göstermeye çalışır.

Moğol siyasetinin temelinde işgal ettikleri çevrenin etnik ve dini zümrelerini birbirleriyle vuruşturarak bölgeye hâkim olma planı vardır. Uzun süren çabalar sonucu bu amaç büyük ölçüde gerçekleştirilmiştir. Fakat bir diğer nokta ise, Kırşehir katliamından sağ kurtulup Batı'ya kaçan Ahi ileri gelenlerinin (Şeyh Edebali da vardır aralarında) Batı'da Osmanlı'nın kuruluşunu hazırlamış olmalarıdır.

İlerleyen dönemlerde Türkmen beylerinin beyliklerini ilan etmeleri hem Selçuklu'nun hem de Moğol emperyalizminin çöküşünü hazırlamıştır. Mevlâna'nın müridi Eflaki'nin bu duruma üzüntüsünü dile getirmesi, Mevlevi çevrelerinin Mevlâna sonrası dönemdeki siyasi tercihlerini de açığa çıkarmaktadır. Yazar, Mevlevi çevrelerin tarih boyunca süregelen Mevlâna'ya muhalif söylemi silebilmek için her tür tedbiri almakta bir beis görmediklerini söyler. Bu mücadelenin tarihi Cumhuriyet dönemine kadar uzanmaktadır. Geçmişe dönük Türkmen-Ahi hatıralarını silmek için Konya vilayet binasının yanındaki Seyyid Şerefüddin ve Ulvi Sultan türbelerinin kaldırılması bunun tipik iki örneğidir. Selçuklu veziri Kadı İzzettin'in vakıflarına ait malların korunmayıp yok olmasına göz yummak da bu muhalefetin sonucudur. Kadı İzzeddin'in Moğollara karşı cihad çağrısında bulunduğu da unutulmamalıdır.
http://mollanesreddin.blogfa.com/post-57.aspx

----------


## anau

Ahi Evran ın Hayatı, Fikirleri ve Eserleri
AHİ EVREN´İN HAYATI 

Ahî Evren´in hayatıyla ilgili son yıllarda yapılan araştırmalar, onun kişiliği üzerindeki sis perdelerini dağıtmış ve hayatı hakkında daha geniş bilgilere ulaşılmasını sağlamıştır (1). 
Ahî Evren´in tam adı Şeyh Nasreddin Mahmut el-Hoyî´dir. Hoyî nispetinden de anlaşılacağı gibi, Ahî Evren aslen Azerî Türklerinden olup, Azerbaycan´ın Hoy kasabasındandır. Ahî Evren´in tahminî olarak Hicri 567 (Miladi 1175)´de Hoy´da doğduğu ve 93 yıl yaşadığı, büyük bir ihtimalle Türkmenlerin devrin Selçuklu sultanına karşı başlattıkları Kırşehir isyanında öldürüldüğü ifade edilmektedir (2).
Ahî Evren lakabı ile meşhur olan Şeyh Nasreddin Mahmut el Hoyî´nin çocukluğu ve ilk eğitim dönemi, memleketi olan Azerbaycan´da geçtikten sonra, Horasan´a giderek Fahrettin Razî´nin eğitim halkasına katılır ve ondan feyz alır. Fahrettin Razî´nin büyük kelâm âlimi olması, Şeyh Nasreddin Mahmud´un da eğitim halkasında Şer´i ilimleri öğrendiğini ortaya koymaktadır. İlk tasavvufî terbiyesini Horasan ve Maveraunnehir´de Yesevî dervişlerinden alır. Zaten adı geçen yerlerde Yesevî tarikatı yaygındır (3).
Horasan´daki tasavvufî düşünceden feyz alması ve onun Horasanlı oluşu, yetiştiği ortam dolayısıyla, düşüncesinin ortaya çıkmasına sebep olmuştur (4). Daha sonra Hac seyahati için memleketinden ayrıldığı ve bu seyahat esnasında Şeyh Evhad´ud-Din Kirmanî ile tanıştığı ve ona murîd olduğu bilinmektedir.
Ahî Evren, şeyhi olan Evhad´ud-Din Kirmanî´nin kızı Fatma ile evlenerek aynı zamanda damadı olmuştur. Ahî Evren kayınpederi ve şeyhi olan Kirmanî ile beraber Abbasî Halifesi Nasır Lidinillah tarafından Anadolu´ya gönderilmiştir (5).
Anadolu´ya gelen Ahî Evren ilk önce Kayseri´ye yerleşmiş ve burada bir debbağlık atölyesi kurmuş, Şeyhi ile beraber Anadolu´nun şehir, kasaba ve köylerini dolaşarak Ahîlik anlayışının yayılmasına ve teşkilatlanmasına öncülük etmiştir (6).
Ahî Evren devrin Selçuklu sultanı I. Alaaddin Keykubat tarafından sevilmiş ve sultana yakın olmuştur. Bu devirde tarikat pirlerinin, siyasî faaliyetlere iştirak ettikleri, hatta bazen sultanların üzerlerindeki nüfûzlarının hissedildiği bilinen bir gerçektir (7).
Ahî Evren, Mürşidu´l-Kifaye ve Yezdân Şınaht isimli eserlerini Konya´da sultan Alaaddin Keykubad´a sunmuş ve onun isteği ile İbn Sîna´nın "Risale fi´n-Nefs´in Natıka" isimli eserini Farsça´ya çevirmiştir. Sultanın oğlu tarafından (II. Gıyaseddin) zehirlenerek öldürülmesinden sonra, Ahî Evren´in devrin sultanı ile münasebeti azalmıştır. Çünkü, devrin sultanı II. Gıyaseddin´e karşı komplo hazırlamakta olan sadrazam Sadettin Köpek tarafından kurulan bir teşkilata yardım etmekle suçlanan Ahî Evren ve birçok Ahî tutuklanarak, işkencelere maruz kalmışlardır. Aslında Ahîler II. Gıyaseddin´e karşı oldukları gibi, Ahî dostu olan Kemalettin Kamyar´ı öldürten Sadettin Köpek´e de karşı idiler.
II. Gıyaseddin´in ölümü üzerine yerine geçen oğlu II. İzzeddin Keykavus, babası zamanında tutuklanan Ahî ve Türkmenleri serbest bırakmıştır. Beş sene tutuklu kalan Ahî Evren de serbest bırakılmış ve Denizli´ye gitmesine müsaade edilmiştir. Menakıb-nâmelere göre burada bahçıvanlık yapmış, Denizli´de belirli bir müddet kaldıktan sonra yerine talebesi ve müridi olan Ahî Sinan´ı halife bırakarak Konya´ya dönmüştür.
Ahî Evren´in Konya´ya dönüşü özellikle Mevlevîler tarafından hoş karşılanmamış, Moğol yönetimini benimseyen Mevlevîlerle Ahîler arasında çekişmelerin yeniden şiddetlenmesine zemin oluşturmuştur. Mevlevîlerle Ahîlerin arasında cereyan eden çekişmenin bir diğer sebebi de; Türkmenlerin, devlet yönetiminde bulunan Fars unsuruna karşı çıkmaları ve yönetimi ele geçirme arzusundan kaynaklandığı ifade edilmektedir (8).
Mevlevîlerin Moğol yanlısı bir tavır takınmaları ve Ahîlerle olan çekişme ve mücadeleleri Mevlânâ´nın şeyhi Şems-i Tebrizî´nin öldürülmesine kadar devam etmiş, Şems-i Tebrizi´nin öldürülmesi üzerine Ahî Evren Hz. Mevlânâ´nın oğlu Ala´ud-Din Çelebi ile beraber Kırşehir´e gidip oraya yerleşmiştir (9).
Bir kısım Ahî ileri gelenleri de Moğol baskısının ulaşamadığı uçlara gitmişlerdir ki, bunlar ileride Osmanlı Beyliğinin kuruluşunda önemli rol oynayacaklardır.
Başta Ahî Evren olmak üzere bütün Ahî müritleri diğer Türkmenlerle birlikte putperest Moğol istilasına ve Moğol yönetimini benimseyenlere karşı direnmişlerdir. Özellikle Kayseri şehrinde olan Ahîler bu direnişlere öncülük etmişler, fakat ihanete uğramaları neticesinde kılıçtan geçirilmişlerdir. Ahî Evren´in o sırada tutuklu oluşu katliamdan kurtulmasını sağlamıştır (10).
II. İzzeddin Keykavus ile IV. Rukneddin Kılıçaslan arasında cereyan eden saltanat kavgası ve Moğolların Kılıçaslan´ı desteklemesi sonucu, Kılıçaslan tahta oturmuş, bunun üzerine II. İzzeddin Keykavus´u tutan Ahî ve Türkmen ileri gelenleri tekrar katliama tâbi tutulmuşlardır. Bu arada Kırşehir Emirliğine Nureddin Caca tayin edilmiştir.
Kırşehir´de ikâmet etmekte olan Ahî Evren ve diğer büyükler, bu tayine karşı çıkarlar ve ayaklanırlar. Ankara, Aksaray, Çankırı, Kastamonu ve Uçlarda isyanlar başlar ve en büyük isyan ve direniş Kırşehir´de olur. Kırşehir üzerine asker sevk edilir ve isyan edenler kılıçtan geçirilir. Bu isyanda Ahî Evren ve Mevlâna´nın oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi de muhtemelen öldürülmüşlerdir. 1261 yılına rastlayan bu hadise ile Ahî Evren´in hayatı son bulmuş, fakat fikirleri uzun yıllar varlığını korumuştur. Ahîlik anlayışı Osmanlı´nın sosyal hayatı vasıtasıyla günümüze kadar ulaşmıştır.

DİPNOTLAR
1) Bayram, M., "Ahî Evren Kimdir?", Türk Kültürü Dergisi, Sayı. 191, Ankara, 1978, s. 18-20.
2) Bayram, M., "Ahî Evren´in Öldürülmesi ve Ölüm Tarihinin Tesbiti" İ.Ü. E.F. Tarih Enstitüsü Dergisi, Sayı 12, İstanbul, 1982, s. 534.
3) Ahmet-î Yesevî, "Divan-ı Hikmet´ten Seçmeler", (Haz. K. Eraslan) Ankara, 1983, s. 27.
4) Şapolya, E.B., a.g.e., 1964, s. 27.
5) "Kadın Ansiklopedisi", a.g.e., Cilt II., s. 516.
6) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1978, s. 24.
7) Köprülü, M.F., a.g.e., 1976, s. 195-198.
8) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1978, s. 25.
9) A.g.e., s. 522.

AHİ EVREN´İN FİKİRLERİ 

Ahî Evren olarak meşhur olan Şeyh Nasireddin Mahmut el-Hoyî, ilk eğitimini Yesevî tarikatının yaygın bir şekilde bulunduğu Azerbaycan´da almış ve daha sonra ünlü İslâm âlimi Fahrettin Razi´nin eğitim halkasına katılarak ondan ders almıştır. Kayınpederi ile birlikte fütüvvet anlayışını Anadolu´da yaymak için Abbasi Halifesi Nasır´ın elçiliğini de yapmıştır. Buradan hareketle Ahî Evren´in fikirlerinin oluşmasında etkin rol oynayan faktörler şu şekilde sıralanabilir:
- Yesevî Tarikatı
- Fahrettin Din Razi´nin tedris halkası
- Kayınpederi Evhad´ud-Din Kirmani
- Fütüvvet Anlayışı.
Ahî Evren´in yaşam biçimini etkileyen faktörler ve bu etkiyle oluşan, kendisini pir kabul edenleri derinden etki altına alan fikirleri ve fikirlerinin pratiğe dönüşümleri Ahîliğin anlaşılmasında önemli yer tutar. Bu fikirler iki kısımda incelenebilir:
1. Sanatkârlık
2. Cihat
Ahî Evren´e göre Ahîliğe girenlerin bir sanata sahip olmaları gerekir. Çünkü Ahî helal kazanmakla görevlidir. Helal kazanmanın yolu kişinin kendi emeği ile geçinebileceği bir mesleğe sahip olmasından geçer. Ayrıca, zengin olan başkasına daha çok hizmet edebilir. Ahî Evren´e göre Ahî olan aynı zamanda cihat idealine de sahip olmalıdır. Çünkü, cihat Kur´an´da farz kılınmıştır.
Ahî Evren iki ana başlık altında toplanabilen fikirlerini, Ahmet Yesevî gibi, halkın anlayacağı bir dille anlatmış ve yaymıştır. Esasında o eser yazacak kadar âlimdir. Ancak, Ahî Evren pratik hayata ağırlık vermiştir. Onun bu yaklaşımı, fikirlerinin Anadolu´da çabuk yayılmasına sebep olmuştur. Ahî Evren Sünni, Şafiî ve Ehl-i Sünnet çerçevesinde olan tarikat anlayışına sahip oluşu kesinlik kazanmış bulunmaktadır(1). Fıkıhta Şafiî mezhebine mensup olan Ahi Evren, müridlerine Kur´an ve Sünnet doğrultusunda fikirler telkin etmiştir.
Ahîlerin hayatları ve yaşayışları incelendiğinde bu fikirlerin varlığı her zaman görülür. Ahîler, pirlerinin telkin ettiği Kur´an ve Sünnet hükümleri gereğince yaşamışlar ve çevrelerindeki kişilerle bu fikirler doğrultusunda ilişkide bulunmuşlardır.
DİPNOT
1) Bayram, M., "Baba İshak Harekatının Gerçek Sebebi ve Ahî Evren ile İlgisi", Diyanet Dergisi, Cilt 18, Ankara, 1979, s. 78.

AHİ EVREN´İN ESERLERİ 
Ahî Evren´e ait olduğu belirlenen eserler incelendiğinde, onun dinî ilimlere vakıf olduğu ortaya çıkar. Ahî Evren´in eserleri şunlardır (1).
1. Metâliu´l-İman
2. Menahic-i Seyfî
3. Tabsiratu´l-Mübtedi ve Tezkiretü´l-Müntehi
4. Yezdân-Şinaht
5. Murşidu´l-Kifaye
6. Ağaz u Encam
7. Medh-i fakr u Zemm-i Dünya
8. Risale-i Arş
9. Mukâtebat Beyne Sadruddin Konevî
10. Cihat-Nâme 
Bu eserlerden "Menahic-i Seyfî", bir ilmihal kitabıdır (2).

DİPNOTLAR
1) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1978, s. 21.
2) Bayram, M., a.g.e., 1979, s. 78.

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau

Nasreddin Hoca’nın tarihi kimliği aydınlanıyor*
Prof. Dr. Mikail Bayram, “Ahi Evren’in “Letaif” isimli eserinde, halen Nasreddin Hoca fıkrası olarak anlatılan 10’dan fazla hikayenin varlığını tespit ettiğini söyledi.*
5 Temmuz 2003 — Esprileri ile Türk mizah tarihinde efsaneleşen Nasreddin Hoca’nın Türk esnaf kültürünün mimarı Ahi Evren’le aynı kişi olduğu, farklı toplum kesimleri tarafından farklı özellikleriyle tanındığı için iki ayrı kişilik olarak bilindiği iddia edildi.
Selçuk Üniversitesi Fen-Edebiyat Fakültesi Tarih Bölüm Başkanı Prof. Dr. Mikail Bayram, Anadolu Selçuklular döneminde Moğol saldırılarıyla Anadolu’nun sarsıldığı günlerde yaşayan Ahi Evren’in, Türk milletinin hafızasında farklı konularda, farklı izler bırakan çok yönlü bir kişilik olduğunu söyledi.
Asıl adı Mahmut Nasreddin olan Ahi Evren’in, yılanlardan panzehir çıkarma özelliği nedeniyle “yılan Ahi” anlamına gelen “Ahi Evren “ ismini aldığını ifade eden Bayram, Kayseri’de 32 sanat erbabını biraraya getiren ünlü düşünürün, esnaf teşkilatının ve kooperatifinin kurucusu olduğunu kaydetti. Bayram, yıllar süren araştırmaları sırasında ünü Türkiye sınırlarını aşan mizahçı Nasreddin Hoca ile Ahi Evren arasında büyük benzerlikler tespit ettiğini vurguladı.

*AHİ EVREN’İN KİTABINDA HOCA’NIN FIKRALARI VAR*
Prof. Dr. Bayram, Ahi Evren’in bugün üç nüshası İngiltere’deki “British Museum”da yer alan mantık ve felsefi konular üzerine mizahi hikayelerinin yer aldığı “Letaif” isimli eserinde, halen Nasreddin Hoca fıkrası olarak anlatılan 10’dan fazla hikayenin varlığını tespit ettiğini söyledi. 
Ahi Evren’in kendisine tutku ile bağlı Anadolu Türkmenleri tarafından “Hace Nasreddin” ismiyle anıldığını belirten Bayram, öte yandan gerçek isminin Mahmut Nasreddin olduğunun bilindiğini kaydetti. 13. Yüzyıl Anadolusu’nda Kırşehir, Kayseri ve Konya’da yaşayan Ahi Evren’in Moğollar’a karşı verdiği mücadele ile tanındığını da ifade eden Prof. Dr. Bayram, şöyle devam etti: “Gerçek Nasreddin Hoca yani Ahi Evren, 4 Nisan 1261 yılında Moğollar tarafından şehit edildi. Bu saldırıdan kurtulan talebeleri ise uç bölgeler olan Akşehir, Ilgın ve Afyon yöresine kaçarak, yerleştiler. Öğrencileri Akşehir’de Hoca Nasreddin’e bir makam kurdular. O da bugünkü Nasreddin Hoca türbesidir. Bu Anadolu’da çok rastlanan bir olaydır. Yunus Emre’nin 10 ayrı mezarının olması bunun en güzel örneğidir. Akşehir’de Türkmen öğrenciler Ahi Evren lakaplı Mahmut Nasreddin’in bugün bilinen esprili hikayelerini yaydılar ve düşüncelerini Hace Nasreddin ismi ile yaşattılar.” 
Bu türbenin Osmanlılar Akşehir’i fethettiğinde bulunmadığını ifade eden Bayram, “Birçok kaynaktan, Timur’un Akşehir’de iken bu türbeyi yaptırdığı ve askerlerinin Hoca’nın hikayelerini çok sevdikleri için Orta Asya’ya taşıdıkları sanılıyor. Bugün Türk Cumhuriyetleri’nde ve Horasan’da bu nedenle Nasreddin Hoca’nın fıkralarını bilmeyen yoktur” dedi. 
Hoca’nın, esnaf ve sanatkarlar arasında mesleki ismi olan Ahi Evren, Türkmenler arasında ise felsefi ismi olan “Hace Nasreddin” ile bilindiğini anlatan Bayram, Hoca’nın esprili fıkralarının birçoğunun mantık ve felsefe temeline dayandığını kaydetti. 

*EŞEĞE TERS BİNME FİLOZOF GELENEĞİNİN ÖZGÜN YORUMU*
Bayram, Hoca’nın eşeğe ters binme alışkanlığının eski Yunan filozofları Aristo ve Sokrates’in yürüyerek ders anlatma geleneğinden geldiğini belirterek, “Mahmut Nasreddin’de bu geleneği eşeğe ters binerek arkadan gelen talebelere ders anlatmaya yöntemine dönüşmüştür ve böyle yorumlamıştır “ dedi. 
Bayram bir nüshası da İstanbul’daki Esat Efendi Kütüphanesi’nde bulunan Ahi Evren’in Letaif isimli eserinde geçen fıkralardan bazılarını şöyle anlattı: “Çok cimri bir kişi suya düşüyor. Onu kurtarmak isteyenler ellerini uzaratarak, (elini ver, elini ver) diyor ancak adam boğulmak üzere olduğu halde elini vermiyor. O sırada bunu gören Hoca, (O bugüne kadar kimseye bir şey vermemiştir. Ona (elimizi tut) deyin diyor. Nasreddin Hoca pazarda bir papağanın 100 dinara satıldığını görüyor ve ertesi gün besili hindisini pazara getirerek, 100 dinara satmak istiyor. Onu tanıyanlar, (Hocam hiç bir hindi bu kadar para eder mi?) diye soruyor. Hoca, (dün küçük bir papağan aynı fiyata satılıyordu) diye cevap veriyor. Arkadaşları (İyi ama o kuş konuşuyor) deyince, Hoca da (O konuşursa, bu da düşünür) diye cevap veriyor. Hoca eve 3 kilo et getiriyor. Akşam, eti pişirmesini istediğinde karısı (kedi eti yedi) diye cevap veriyor. Buna inanmayan Hoca, kediyi yakalayarak, terazide tarttığında 3 kilo geldiğini görüyor ve (Eğer kedi buysa et nerde? Eğer et bu ise kedi nerde?) diye o tarihi soruyu soruyor.” 
Felsefede düşünmek ile konuşmanın aynı şey olarak kabul edildiğini vurgulayan Bayram, düşünen hindi fıkrasının temelinde bu klasik felsefi anlayışın yattığını kaydetti. Göle yoğurt çalma esprisinin kaynağında da mantık anlayışının yattığını anlatan Bayram, “Bu Hoca’nın ihtimaliyet mantığına dahil olduğunu gösteriyor. Aristo’dan bu yana bilimde küçük de olsa ihtimallerin gözardı edilemeyeceği düşüncesi vardır ve Hoca da bunu düşünerek gölün yoğurt tutabileceğini söylüyor” dedi. 
O dönemde esnaf Türkler’in ünlü düşünürü Ahi Evren, Türkmenler’in ise Hoca Nasreddin olarak bilmesinin sebebinin, iki ayrı yaşam tarzı olan grubun aynı kişiyi farklı yönleri ile tanıması olduğunu belirten Bayram, bu gerçekleri “Tarihin Işığında Nasreddin Hoca ve Ahi Evren” isimli kitabında ayrıntıları ile açıkladığını sözlerine ekledi.

----------


## anau

*HOCA AHMET YESEVİ KİMDİR ?*

HOCA AHMET YESEVİ KİMDİR ?


*Türkistan'da yetişen büyük velilerdendir. Adı Ahmet bin İbrahim bin İlyas Yesevi olup, Piri Sultan, Hoca Ahmet, Kul Hace Ahmet diyede tanınır. Babası Hace İbrahim'in nesebi Hz. Alinin oğlu Muhammet bin Hanefi'ye dayanır. Hicri 5. asrın ortalarında doğduğu tahmin edilmektedir. çok küçük yaşta babasını, 7 yaşındada annesini kaybetmiştir. Yesi şehrinde ilim ve terbiye tahsiletmiştir. Bundan dolayı YESEVİ nisbetiyle şöhret bulduğu kabul edilmiştir. Yesi'de, önce Arslan Baba Hazretlerinden ders aldı. Arslan Baba'nın vefatıyla Buhara'ya gitti. Orada Ehli Sünnet alimlerinden Yusuf Hamedaniye bağlandı ve manevi ilimleri tahsil etti. İnsanlara doğru yolu göstermek için ondan icazet (diploma) aldı.* 

*Buhara bu tarihlerde Karahanlıların hakimiyeti altındaydı ve devrin en büyük ilim merkezlerinden biriydi. Dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinden talebeler buraya gelip ilim tahsil ediyorlardı. Buhara'da güçlü bir Hanefi Fıkıh geleneği mevcuttu. Hoca Buhara'da bir müddet ders verdi. Daha sonra bu vazifeyi başkasına devredip Yesi'ye döndü ve burada talebe yetiştirmeye başladı. Büyüklüğü ve şöhreti kısa zamanda Maveraünnehir, Horasan ve Harzem dolaylarına yayıldı. Zamanın en büyük ve üstün evliyelarından oldu. Zahiri ve batını bütün ilimlerde derin alim olan Hazretleri, Hızır Aleyhisselam ile görüşür sohbet ederdi. Günün büyük bölümünü ibadet ve zikir ile geçirirdi. Zamanında arta kalan diğer bir kısmında, talebelerine zahiri ve batını ilimleri öğretir, günün kısa bir bölümünde ise, alınteri ile geçimini sağlamak üzere, tahta kaşık ve kepçe yapıp bunları satardı.* 

*Hazretleri yetiştirdiği talebelerinin her birini bir memlekete göndermek suretiyle İslamiyetin doğru olarak öğretilip yayılmasını sağladı. Onun bu şekilde gönderdiği talebelerinden bir kısmı da Anadoluya geldiler. Bu vesileyle onun yolu Anadoluda yayılıp tanındı. Anadolunun Müslüman Türklere yurt olması, onun manevi işaretiyle hazırlandı. Talebelerinin gayretiyle Anadolu ebediyyen Türk yurdu oldu.* 

*Hazretlerinin en önemli özelliği, Arapça ve Farsça bilmesine rağmen çok sade bir Türkçe ile Hikmet denilen eğitici sözleri, Türkistan Türkleri üzerinde büyük izleri bırakmış olmasıdır. Bu hikmetli sözlerde şeriat erkanını ve tarikat adaplarını anlatmıştır. Yesevi Ocağı aynı zamanda bir tarikattır. Önemli ve büyük tarikatlardan Nakşilik ve Bektaşilik, Yeseviliğin kollarıdır. Yeseviliğin, adapları müridlerin uyması gerekli hususlar ve ahkamları vardır. Yesevi dergahı, fakirler, yoksullar, yetim ve çaresizler için bir sığınak yeriydi. Bu dergahlar aynı zamanda, tekke edebiyatının ilk temsil edildiği yerler olmuştur. Hazretleri tekke edebiyatının ilk temsilcisidir. Bu vesileyle Anadoludaki Türk edebiyatının yeşerip gelişmesine zemin hazırlamış, Yunus Emre gibi büyük şairlerin yetişmesine sebep olmuştur. Bu şekilde yetiştirdiği talebelerinden tayin ettiği halifeleri şunlardır;* 

*Mansur Ata, Abdulmelik Ata, Süleyman Hakim Ata (Bu Türkler arasında en meşhur halifesidir) Muhammed Danişmend, Muhammed Buhari (Sarı Saltuk) Zengi Ata, Tac Ata v.b. Bu halifelerinin yetiştirdiği birçok talebe ki; Ahi Evran, Hacı Bektaş, Mevlana, Taptuk Emre, Yunus Emre gibi talebeler Anadoluda, Hazretlerinin çizdiği yolda ilerlemişler ve Türk dilini, edebiyatını, kültürünü özellikle İslam dinini doğru olarak gelecek nesillere aktarmışlardır. Sade bir Türkçe ile Halkın anlayacağı, sohbet tarzındakiHikmet adlı şiirleri, Çin'den, Marmara sahillerine kadar yayılıp, Türk Milletine manevi ışık olmuştur. Hazretleri Hicri 590 (1194) de Yesi şehrinde vefat etmiştir. Kabri üzerine türbe, 200 yıl sonra, Timur Han tarafından inşa edilmiştir.* 

*"Kafir bile olsan, hiç kimsenin kalbini kırma. Çünkü kalbi kırmak Allah'ü Teala'yı kırmaktır. Gönlü kırık zavallı garip birini görsen, yarasına merhem koy, yoldaşı ve yardımcısı ol."*

----------

